# All of my boys outside!



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I haven't taken photos for quite some time and I haven't taken any photos of my two new boys O_O I was going to adopt them out but I'm so attached now! Looks like I'm at 7 now. That's the most rats I've ever had! And I thought I was sticking to just one sex so they wouldn't multiply :cheeky: They still find a way!

These pics are taken out in the back of my apartment. It was so pretty today. Unfortunately not all the rats agree with outside being a great place. None really seem to like it there and like to be safe in their cage and play area. But they just looked so good!

I'll divide it up in cages. Bert, Sigmund and Beastian (or Bastien or Beastie) all live together.
















Sigmund likes to ruin a perfectly good pose by sticking out his tongue at the camera:








And this one is just too fun to not post. Nanna was curious how Beastie got outside!








and some more. The first one shows how chubby Beastie is. He's happy and gets lots of exercise, he just puts on weight very fast.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/rats/Beastian-belly.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/rats/Bertdown.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/rats/bertclimbs-sig-stays.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/rats/Siggymudoutside.jpg

Next up to very handsome bucks. WARNING If you have female rats you might want to make sure they are away from the computer when viewing these pics! These are too very good looking rats and you might have them jump from wherever they are into the computer screen if your not careful!
























some more:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/rats/morgiehobbes.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/rats/morgansmileshobbesontop.jpg

and my newest additions Pete and Dustin:








Dustin kept trying really hard to climb down so this is the only good pic of him. Hopefully better ones to come. Not sure on his color if anyone wants to throw out a guess. Him and Pete just grew there hair back in from a really bad lice infestation that went on for a few months before I rescued them  So their hair is always all over the place now.









Where's the flower?!
Another of Pete:








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v661/Pandara1/rats/pete.jpg

Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

they're so cute! and i bet they love you soooo much for taking them on a little field trip!


----------



## Frosche (Apr 29, 2008)

Aww, what cute boys you got there!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

They are all so cute! I'm WAY too paranoid to take mine outside since a hawk has taken up residence in my neighborhood. I've seen him swoop down and take squirrels off my fence twice now.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I love these! They're adorable!


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

awww wow that`s amazing, they look like they`re loving their day out 
i`m way too para with mine outside, i hold onto them in case they run off and i never see them again


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Hah my boys are too fat and lazy to go too fast or anywhere for that matter! They really didn't enjoy outside too much and were kind of perplexed. I did see who might enjoy it eventually though and plan to keep taking them out back with me. Keep in mind I was never more than a foot away from them at any given time and only took 2 out at once at the most. When I took a single of a pair the other was on my shoulder. Plus I live in the city and have never seen any hawks. Too many darn ducks and geese around I suppose 

But yeah, no rat will ever go camping with me or hiking because I know that's going to put their lives in jeopardy. I am taking my ferrets camping though (my rats are staying with my friend who is a wonderful pet sitter).


----------

